# Spirit animatronics outside



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, as you suspected, those types of props won't last long if they get wet. Building shelters for them isn't a quick task either if you want something to hold up in wind. Even with a sturdy shelter, wind blown rain can be a problem. You probably don't wanna hear this but the only safe method is to bring them in if there's a chance of rain.


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

I actually hadn't thought of bringing them in for rain. Thanks for that tip!


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

My personal rule, leave nothing outside that you'll be upset if it gets damaged or walks away and not willing to replace!
If your talking about gemmys, even morning dew can mess them up. 
I have some "no longer working 100%" that I may put out and then swap with working on Halloween.


----------



## DustinBurgin (Oct 11, 2016)

You could try covering them in plastic. Not sure if it will keep all of the moisture but Its could be worth a shot.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Living in Arizona, we don't have much issue with rain, but wind, dust, sun and theft are the things I'm concerned about. Of all, I think I'm mostly concerned with theft, so we don't leave out any prop that would be expensive or time-comsunimg to replace. It's a PITA to set up and strike the props every night, but better that than losing a key prop.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Hence the reason I try and make all my own animated props. Then again i have been in fabricating as a job for more than 25 years and know how mechanics work. I used riendeer motors several years ago and found that they dont last more than a couple years ( probably because they run constant for nearly two months as we set up on labor day weekend and dont take down until the first or second weekend in November ). I use all windshield wiper motors and they last and last.


----------



## DustinBurgin (Oct 11, 2016)

Im going on my second Halloween here in AZ. I do remember it still be hot as heck last year. Not sure how well they will do in the heat.


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

I've made some of my own things too, but for some reason love the Spirit animatronics. I think I'll bring them in and out this year until I can find the perfect solution. 

Arizona has a who other level of things to think about. The heat cant be great for them. 

It'll be fun to create a scene that looks good with and without these guys.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a Spirit jumping spider outside and it got rained on. Once. Never worked again.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Bruzilla said:


> I had a Spirit jumping spider outside and it got rained on. Once. Never worked again.


That's pretty much the scenario for any of the mass produced "cheaper" props. Even when you're careful to keep them dry, you're lucky to get one or two seasons out of them.


----------



## Tray (Sep 16, 2016)

I have quite a few animatronics from Spirit myself and have struggled with this issue for years. All of my animatronics are dolls so I did try covering them all in ponchos and then a garbage bag. It wasnt terrible but not perfect by any means.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

What everyone else said, though I don't have to worry about theft. Don't leave out any animatronic you love, have a good deal of static props. For animated props you are willing to risk, use trash bags or (ideally) clear mattress bags, etc that you accumulate over the years. Lastly, accept the fact that one or two a year will die. In the Arizona heat you will.have to climate control them year round or they are toast anyway.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

tcloudy13, Like you I make some of my own animated props but I have found that Spirit or gemmy props many time are cheaper to buy than for me to make. And, yes, they are cheap. My haunt is completely outside in 10 acres of forest. It takes about a week to put the haunt together for only a one night party. I don't put out my electronic/animated props until one or two nights before the party. I cover them with large plastic Christmas tree bags after I put them out. However, this is mostly just to protect them from morning dew. If it is going to actually rain I take them back inside. A pain in the rear but I have never had any fail due to moisture.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I have a couple 10X20 EZ up tents I used for a party one year....I've thought about turning them into a walk through before.....Would give a basic structure to run cable and tarps to form walls and would help keep things dry....I throw camo netting on everything so that would help give it weight to help keep it from blowing away....Beefed up stakes also.....It would also work nice for lighting from above but ultimately I'm afraid of theft so even if I do that some year, the props will only be in it during the walk through and then transferred back to a locked building at night....ZR


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I tote mine and out.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I've had a Tekky rotating grave mourner outside for three years. I put her out the night of our party (week-end before Halloween) and bring her in the day after Halloween. So far, still runs well. She was out in dew, but never in the rain - I would've brought her in if there was a threat.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Had the Spirit Jumping Spider outside ONE night, for one season, the same season I bought it on sale. No rain, no moisture. Sounded like it was struggling when I took it outta the box, hasn't worked since its first and last night.


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

We have a ritual we put up our display the last weekend in September. Every afternoon when I get home from work we bring out the animatronics. Then at about 9:00 every night we put them out back under our patio roof. A lot of work but we have it down to a science.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

A little bit late to this but have quite a few cheap animatronics, spirit home depot and cvs. My main haunt is at the campground and go for 2 weeks so know about rain. After having a static figure ruined one year by rain. Any thing powered or not solid have always had mine in shelters been using the 10X20 car shelter with sides for the past 3 years with no issues, did the 10x20 party the one year but was a cheap one and collapsed in the rear section at least it was just before taking it down. No the stuff that I put put out I'll put back in that night as I did have The Harverster outside one year. Have had my jumping spider for 3-4 years without any issue but I do have him mounted on a piece of plywood though to keep him off the direct ground.


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for all of the responses guys. I like the idea of the carport, Im thinking about looking into one of those and bringing them in and out. I couldnt be more excited to start the setup!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

There is no choice but to keep spirit animated props out of harms way from weather until the last possible minute. Rain is one thing but wind is worse and even more problematic because it's very rare to have calm winds regardless of rain. Wind will absolutely destroy these delicate props. It's a difficult decision to hold back vulnerable props from the ravages of wind. Most times, lots of money has been spent on these things for the big night. It's a gamble. Sometimes it can be up to two years before the weather truly cooperates enough to risk it. I've held back some great props long enough for them to be forgotten as the popular prop of past years and they seem like 'new' ones, lol. Money spent that I couldn't display because I didn't want to lose the 200 or so bucks because of being foolish and stubborn. Be careful and thoughtful about it. May we all have a perfect weather halloween.


----------

